# Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…



## Truttafriend (17. Mai 2004)

Truttadad, Zotti und ich ohne Pilker nach Norwegen… (von rechts)







Am 22.April war es wieder soweit. 
Endlich die lang ersehnte Abfahrt nach Norwegen. Wir haben die Nachtfähre Hirtshals->Kristiansand um 1:15 problemlos erreicht. Wieder ohne Kabine gebucht ist die Überfahrt ne ziemliche Tortour. Irgendwann weißt du nicht mehr wie du sitzen sollst und legst dich auf den Fußboden…
Das scheint einem aber alles völlig unwichtig, wenn man endlich in die Schären von Kristiansand einfährt und den riesigen Felsen mit Namen Norwegen sieht.
Unser Ziel war eine kleine Bucht zwischen Mandal und Trysfjord. Ins Haus konnten wir erst gegen 10:00. Kein Problem. Spinnrute montiert und erstmal dem Mittagessen nachgestellt. Wasser gibt es ja genug. An einem einsamen Bootssteg direkt an der Straße angehalten und den 22g Filur in den Fjord gefeuert. Nach ca. 2Minütiger Absinkphase langsames einholen. Es muss so ca. 30m Tief sein mit Sandboden. Keine Hänger. Der zweite Wurf brachte einen Babydorsch. Den Treffen wir aber in drei Jahren wieder… Dann doch ein Hänger. Holy Shit. Mein schöner Mefoblinker. Hoffentlich reißt die 14er Fireline nicht irgendwo, sondern in Ködernähe. Ihr wisst was kommt. Der Hänger formt einen totalen Halbkreis in die Spinnrute und die Bremse fängt an zu klickern. Hänger nehmen keine 20m Schnur!
Um den Fisch zu halten drehe ich die Bremse fast zu. Das kümmert die Gräte in 30m Tiefe eigentlich recht wenig. Hotte bewaffnet sich schon mit dem Kescher und sinniert über Filets in Bierteig mit Petersilienkartoffeln. Ich schwitze derzeit mit zitterndem Arm und frage mich ob es schlau ist mit Mefogerät in Norge zu fischen  
Langsam pumpe ich den Fjordbewohner Richtung Bratpfanne. 




Nach stundenlangem Drill (kommt einem jedenfalls so vor) legt sich Hotte auf den Bauch und keschert  absolut gekonnt einen genialen Uferdorsch.
90cm! Watn Einstieg! Und wir haben noch nicht mal unser Haus bezogen, aber das Mittagessen steht schon... Die Freude bei uns ist riesig.









Das Haus haben wir in Rekordzeit eingeräumt, da wir ja nur leichtes Fluchtgepäck dabei haben. Als erstes haben wir den Wohnzimmertisch zur Fliegenbindeecke umgebaut. Aschenbecher und Bierflasche. Mehr passt da nicht mehr rauf. Muss ja aber auch nicht  

Wir haben alle noch Augenringe wie Pandabären. Die Überfahrt noch in den Knochen machen wir erstmal ein Mittagsschläfchen und fahren erst gegen Frühabend wieder zum fischen. 
In der Vorbesprechung für unser neues Revier studieren wir die Seekarten. Wir suchen flache Buchten, max. 5m Tief, die wir bewaten können. Ca. 20m Rückraum brauchen wir schon, da wir fast nur die Fliege schwingen. Solche Locations muss man etwas suchen, da meistens der Rückraum fehlt. Nachdem wir einige Plätze vorgemerkt haben geht’s los. Wir entschließen uns für eine sehr flache Bucht mit Süsswassereinlauf. Rein in die Wathosen und ab in den Fjord. Absolut geiles Panorama. Nicht zu vergleichen mit unserem Ostseeküstenfliegenfischen (was seinen eigenen Reiz hat. Die Fjorde sind ringsum eingefasst von Bergen und Wäldern. Das Wasser spiegelt sich so klar, dass man sich im Spiegelbild rasieren könnte. 




Kein Wind erreicht die Bucht. Das „Meer“ liegt ganz ruhig da, dass man sogar die Ringe von Garnelen an der Oberfläche sehen kann. Wir werfen uns langsam ein.









Überwältigt von den Eindrücken und der Einsamkeit stimmt unser Timing überhaupt nicht. Immer wieder streifen unsere Blicke über die schroffen Felswände statt sich auf den Wurf zu konzentrieren. 
Ist doch egal. Hauptsache hier sein.




Trotzdem hat Hotte Anfasser ohne sie zu verwandeln. Nach einer Stunde dann doch bei Hotte der Kontakt. Eine wunderschöne Bachforelle wird nach dem Foto wieder released. Die ist aus dem Bach gewandert um sich ein wenig mit Garnelen zu mästen. Diese Ausflüge sind nicht ungewöhnlich in Mündungsbereichen.









Im Häusle wieder angekommen wird der Dorsch filetiert und in Bierteig gebraten. Ein 90er Dorsch macht drei Männer ordentlich satt 
Wenn wir jeden Tag soviel fangen, dass wir satt werden ist es ein guter Tag. So unser Motto für den Urlaub.

An einem Morgen treffen wir unseren Vermieter. Als der uns eine Einweisung für das Boot geben wollte winken wir dankend ab. Völlig verdaddert hört er unser Absicht zu, nur mit der Fliege in den Fjorden zu fischen. KEIN BOOT??? Das hat er noch nicht erlebt. 
Nach dem Frühstück haben wir jeden morgen erstmal ausgiebige Fliegenbindesessions abgehalten. Vorallendingen Wurmmuster mussten in die Fliegendose. Mit denen sollte es dann wieder gezielt zum Plattfischangeln gehen.
Mit 8er Rute und 9er Basstaper und Schusskorb ran an den Fjord. Ein ziemlich ungewohntes Bild in Norge. Jedenfalls sprechen die Besucher dafür, die am Kopf kratzend fragen was wir da machen. Ein Deutscher stand neben Zotti und fragt auf was wir angeln. „Plattfisch!“ sagt Zottel. „Ja sicher…mit der Fliege“ kommt es zurück. 
Etwas beleidigt zieht er wieder ab und hält uns für arrogante Idioten die ihn hochnehmen wollten. Selbst schuld  













































Scholle satt mit Bratkartoffeln und Speck #6 




In Norge sind die Platten etwas anders. Gerne gehen sie an die Fliege und ziehen häufig als ultraspannende Nachläufer unseren Fliegen hinterher. Die Fliege im richtigen Tempo geführt (laaangsam) wird eingesogen und dann geht der Tanz los.
Schollen von 40-50cm sind am 8er Geschirr echte Gegner. Die Platte setzt ihre ganze Fläche ein und versucht stoisch den Grund zu erreichen. 

Beim durchfahren der Täler finden wir eine besonders schöne Bucht. Ein kleiner Fjord mit nur 17m an seiner tiefsten Stelle. 




An einer Ecke plätschert ein kleiner Wasserlauf ins Salzige. Im Laufe der Jahrzehnte haben sich dort so dichte Muschelteppiche und Sedimente gebildet, dass wir auf diesem Plateau direkt an eine Kante waten können. Von Hüfttief geht es einen Schritt weiter ins Dunkle. Zotti versucht zuerst mit einer 300grains Leine die Tiefe abzusuchen. An der Kante hat er immer nervigen Grundkontakt und keine Anfasser. Also wieder mit 8er WF Basstaper und Intermediate Polyleader in der oberen Wasserschichten gefischt.
Es dauerte fast zwei Stunden, bis ich den ersten Kontakt hatte. Pollack. Na gut.





Nach einer Weile wieder ein Biss. Ein mächtiger Schlag. Der Fisch geht sofort auf Tiefe. An der Kante angekommen merkt die Gräte das das Wasser flacher wird und verstärkt noch mal unglaublich seine Gegenwehr. Die Bremse der Rolle gibt unwillig Schnur frei und ich darf mit der Rolle drillen. Nach kurzer Zeit Kescher ich einen schönen Köhler. Lecker! Auch in Norge ist die pink CrazyCharlie ein Bringer.
Angestiftet, bindet Zotti auch eine CC ans Vorfach. Nach wenigen würfen der erste Köhler. Die Bisse sind echt zu scharf. Die Köhler stehen mehrere Meter tief im Wasser und entdecken mit ihren guten Augen die Fliege an der Oberfläche. Wie Düsenjäger schießen sie nach oben und packen im vollen Tempo die Fliege. Rute gut festhalten ist da angesagt.
Zotti´s nächster Biss ist sehr heftig. Der Fisch zieht sofort Schnur von der Rolle und reißt beim Versuch ihn zu stoppen die Rutenspitze mit unter Wasser. Mirco johlt vor Freude und geniest einen starken Drill an seiner neuen 8er HM2.





















*Download ->* Zotti in Action (7,5MB Avi-Video) *rechtsklick und dann ziel speichern unter*

Wir werden heute auf alle Fälle wieder satt.
Hotte´s Fliege wird noch von einer sehr starken Meerforelle verfolgt aber leider drehte sie ab und trollte zurück in die Tiefe. Als Nachläufer oder Aussteiger haben wir diesen Urlaub eine Menge Mefos gesehen. Aber keine wollte so richtig gerne in unsere Küche wandern. Komisch eigentlich.

















Abends haben wir uns gerne mal an unseren Bootssteg gesetzt und ganz entspannt eine Grundrute ausgelegt. Unsere Versuche mit Fetzen und Muscheln auf Kattis waren leider erfolglos. Zwar fingen wir alles mögliche aus der Norwegenpalette, aber der Kattfisch ging bei uns nicht an den Haken. Ist schon echt krass in Norwegen: Gehst an deinen Bootssteg, fängst ein paar Heringe, schneidest Heringsfetzen und fängst dann in kurzer Zeit eine bunte Palette von Fischen. Warum kann das nicht auch in Timmendorf so sein :c 









Es muss gerade in Südnorwegen nicht immer das schwere Pilken sein um seinen Fisch zu fangen. Gerade in dieser Region sind Uferangler selten ohne Beute.

Wer Lust dazu hat sollte mal Südnorwegen mit leichtem Geschirr erobern. Platte, Köhler und co sind an der Fliegenrute absolute Highlights. Mit Meerforellengeschirr kann man Sternstunden erleben. Man weiß nie was den 20g Blinker gerade an der Felswand verfolgt. 

Wir freuen uns schon so mächtig auf den Oktober #v 
Dann geht es Dank der AB-Memberreise noch mal nach Südnorge. Nur mit Fluchtgepäck und wieder ohne Pilker.


*Hotte (Truttadad)  Zotti (Mirco) Timsen (Truttafriend)*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Sehr schöner Bericht. #6 
Die Fotos sind ja voll Endgeil!!!! #v  #v  Ist halt mal DER andere Bericht über das Angeln in Norwegen. Sehr schön. #h 


Kleine Anmerkung noch von mir, ich hätte vieleicht auch gedacht das Ihr mich Verarsch.... wollt wenn ihr mir erzählt hättet das ihr mit der Fliege auf Plattfisch angelt. Und dann auch noch was fangt. Aber man lernt nie aus.  :m


----------



## Gnilftz (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Moin Tim,
ich habe ja schon sehnsüchtig auf den Bericht gewartet, 
aber was ich gelesen habe, hat meine Erwartungen ja noch übertroffen!!! #r 
Genial geschrieben und super Pics!!!  #6  #6  #6 
Dat könnte mich auch mal reizen!   :k 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## ralle (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Absolut Klasse Eure Tour und schöne Bilder !!

Aber Platte auf Fliege war für mich auch neu !


----------



## C.K. (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Sehr schöner Bericht! War toll zu lesen und die Bilder sprechen für sich! #r


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Toll mal eine Alternative zu 400 Gramm Bomben und Filetmassen! Respekt!

MFG


Kai


----------



## Crazyegg (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Boah 
Klasse Bericht und schöne Fische  Der Anfang allein hat schon gereicht mein Herz schneller schlagen zu lassen ^^ Was für ein Uferdorsch!

Da bekommt man echt lust auch Fliegenfischen zu lernen 

Würde mich sogar mehr reizen als mit 1kg schweren Bleien in hunderten Metern tiefen den Fischen nachzustellen  (auch wenn das ebenfalls seinen Reiz hat)

Mfg Alex


----------



## Palometta (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Supertoller Bericht  #6  #6  #6 
Ist mal eine Wirkliche Alternative zum Pilken  #v 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Blauortsand (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Scheint mal ne echte Alternative zu sein ich war bislang auch nur zum Fliegenfischen in Norwegen aber nur im Süßwasser und hauptsächlich auf Äsche und das war auch wie vom anderen Stern irgendwann werde ich mal eure Salzwasserfischerei austesten!
Superbericht!!!!


----------



## Aalfreak (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Ein wirklich schöner Bericht! Geschrieben, von einem Sportsman. Hut ab. Das, was ihr dort erlebt habt, sei euch von Herzen gegönnt. Meine Hochachtung an euch Fliegenfischer! Respekt!
Grüße und Petri Heil!


----------



## RaLoeck (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Genial!!!!!
Ein wirklich toller Bericht, macht richtig Spass zu lesen. #v 
Die Spinnrute ist bei mir auch immer im Gepäck, sollte eigentlich keiner zu Hause lassen. Man betrügt sich selbst um tolle Drills #6


----------



## havkat (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Ich mach´s kurz Tim.

ENDGEIL! #6


----------



## AlexS. (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Hallo,

auch ich halt mich kurz: Was besseres hab ich selten hier gesehen! So ists richtig! Keine Fleischfischerei, sondern den Meeresbewohnern wohl auf die eleganteste Art nachgestellt. Das sollte unbedingt Schule machen.

Eure Bilder sind toll! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Mit besten Grüßen, Alex


----------



## Franky (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Noch kürzer:
Geil!! :m


----------



## Ace (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

wie Geil ist das Bitte...#6


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Einfach Klasse der Bericht und die Bilder.#6

Im Oktober schaue ich mir das mal Live bei Euch an. #:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Moin Tim!
Was für ein schöner Bericht, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ist super geschrieben und die Bilder sowieso. #6
Im Oktober möchte ich dir gerne mal zuschauen muß ja richtig geil sein mit der Fliege. Ich habs noch nie gemacht.


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

*OBERGEIL ! ! ! *

Von der ersten bis zur letzten Zeile einfach nur gut !

Platte gezielt, geht das auch bei uns ?
Hab ich noch nie versucht, aber.....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

#6  #6  #6  #r  #r  #r 
........Super Tim.......
Genial geschrieben, geniale Bilders  #v  #v 
Platte auf Fliege hatte ich bisher nur aus versehen   
Fliege sacken lassen und Glimmstengel angezündet....naja, 
platt war der Fisch schon, aber gross  #t


----------



## Karstein (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

SO, Tim - dat haste Dir jetzt selbst eingebrockt:

Du wirst mit Mirco und Hotte unter allen Umständen nächsten Februar beim Norwegentreffen in Berlin mit von der Partie sein (die Ostsee-Trutten haben sich dann mal ´ne Erholung verdient) und einen Vortrag zum Thema "Fliegenfischen am Fjord" halten, bitte ja? Ich hatte einen Beitrag in diese Richtung schon im Kopf, aber so perfekt werde ich das nie hinbekommen wie Du mit eurem Artikel! Rainer Korn hat übrigens auch schon zugesagt. ;o)))

ihr seid allen Ernstes wahre Helden!!! Fahrt nach Norwegen und gebt dem Vermieter einen Korb mit dem Boot! (obwohl das auch Spaß macht - FliFi vom driftenden Boot!)

Und der Überhammer ist eure Butt-Methode, habe ich bislang noch nie gelesen/ gehört geschweige denn probiert. So was gehört mal im passenden Rahmen erklärt!

Ist wirklich einer der besten drei Artikel, die ich hier im AB lesen durfte - Hut ab!!!

Gruß und Tight Linez

Karsten


----------



## Jirko (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

famos und genial zugleicht tim – ein phänomenaler bericht mit noch imposanteren pics #6 vielen, vielen dank dafür #h


----------



## Bäcköring (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen?*

Super Bericht. Jetzt weiß ich was ich bestimmt dieses Jahr Norwegen *nicht* zu hause lasse


----------



## Chris7 (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Ich kann mich meinen Vor-Kommentatoren nur anschließen: Klasse Bericht! Tolle Bilder! Macht echt Bock auf mehr!!! #6


----------



## snoekbaars (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Sieht so aus, als müßte ich im Februar auf jeden Fall zu dem Norwegentreffen.
 ... und wenig später danach mal nach Südnorwegen.
 #6#6#6     :m


----------



## scandifan (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

wirklich suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper geschrieben, danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alf Stone (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Traumhafter Bericht mit noch traumhafteren Bildern! #r
Kannst du in Kürze erklären, wie du die Platten zum Anbiß verleitest? Bin noch Flifi-Anfänger, will aber meine Flifi-Rute im Juni unbedingt mit nach Südnorge nehmen und kann leider nicht bis zum Februar auf deinen Bericht beim Norge-Treffen warten. :q 

PS: Übrigens wirklich eine super Einstellung und sehr empfehlenswert nur soviel zu fangen das man den Tag satt wird. Keine Fleischbeschaffungsmaßnahmen find ick voll jut!

Weiterhin Petri Heil

Alf


----------



## harley (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

echt super bericht und bilder. ich werde mir das im oktober auch mal gespannt anschauen ........ und frage mich ob ich meine flifirute auch einpacken soll.  :q  ............... aber ich zweifle an meinen fähigkeiten. #q 

gruss harley


----------



## ThomasL (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

hallo Tim

super Bericht und tolle Bilder, war wirklich sehr interessant mal was über eine andere Methode zu lesen. #6


----------



## TorF21 (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

*DANKE TIM!* :m

Super Bericht!  #r In zweieinhalb Wochen bin ich auch in Norge, und ich werde das leichte bzw. Fliegengeschirr nicht zu hause lassen. Das schwere aber auch nicht. Ich habe drei Wochen Zeit alles auszuprobieren. Ich kann es kaum erwarten. :k

Gruss Torsten


----------



## ollidi (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Das hat mich ja eben voll vom Stuhl gehauen.
Alle Achtung ein suuuper Erlebnis der dritten Art. :m


----------



## arno (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Wunderbar


----------



## Jetblack (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Bretthart!

Jetblack


----------



## meister999 (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Danke für diesen super Bericht!
Wir folgen am 4.6.#h
Gruß
Meister999


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Super Bericht!!!!!!!!! Super Bilder !!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Anglerherz was willste mehr............

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## vagabond82 (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Astrein, Tim  #6  #6  #6 
Super Bericht und Spitzen Fotos, bitte mehr davon !

Gruss Jan


----------



## gismowolf (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Hi Truttafriend!
Da habt Ihr ja einen tollen Urlaub gehabt!Hast Du die Gegend sowie die Wassertiefen schon gekannt,oder erst vor Ort entdeckt?Wenn wir nach Norge fahren(meist nach 
Kvenver,Hitra),wird von unserem Reiseunternehmen immer das 24 f Boot mit 6 Mann gefüllt!Und in Kvenver ist mir keine seichte,bewatbare Bucht bekannt!Von den sechsen sind 4 Mann Pilkerfischer,da schmeißen die mich,wenn ich die Fliegenrute auspacke,in`s Wasser!!:q  Sie ziehen sowieso schon langer Gesichter,wenn ich mit der Spinnrute kreuz und quer um sie herum die Pollacks herausfange!!Aber reizen würde mich das allemal!Wenn Du im Herbst mit rob in Südnorge bist,zeig Ihm doch,wie mit der Fliegenrute der Hase läuft,damit er auch mal in seinem Donaurevier mit hellen Streamern auf Rapfen fischt und nicht auf seiner Komfortliege wartet,bis der Bißanzeiger ihn aus den Träumen jagt!!:q


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Truttafriend!
> mit hellen Streamern auf Rapfen fischt und nicht auf seiner Komfortliege wartet,bis der Bißanzeiger ihn aus den Träumen jagt!!:q




ich schmeiss mich weg :q 

Klar gismo. Ich werde meinen Lieblingsöschi in Norge richtig einnorden :m


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

:q:q:q
Ich würde aufpassen, Timsen.... Nicht, dass Rob Dich bekehrt, Du mit Erbeerboilies den Fjord pflasterst und Dich anschließend auf die Liege haust..... :q:q


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

und jede Menge Busserl auf den Bauch bekomme (sorry insider & running gag) :q  :m 

Ich lach mich tot :q


----------



## rob (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

pfaaa super tim!!
wie ich die ersten zeilen gelesen habe ,wusste ich da geht was.kurz pausiert,ein bier geholt und in ruhe deinen bericht weiter gelesen.daaaaanke tim!!!
spitze.werde das gleich an meine fliegenfischenden freunde weiterleiten!!!
ich freu mich schon total mit euch in norge mitgehen zu dürfen.werde mir extra eine 8er checken.leider funzt der doppelzug bei mir noch überhaupt nicht....hoff ich bekomm das bis oktober in den griff.
da ich ja auch mit auto komme,werd ich euch unauffällig folgen:m
die besten grüsse aus wien und petri
rob#h


----------



## rob (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

mensch jetzt les ich euch gerade....was geht den da ab...komfortliege,erdbeerboilies,bussi aufs buchi,bissanzeiger...ich lach mich tot
klasse:m


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Ehrlich rob, ich freu mich richtig dich wieder zu sehen und gemeinsam fischen zu gehen #h 

Den Doppelzug bring ich dir schon bei #6


----------



## rob (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

supi tim ich auch!!!!
das wird eine super woche..glaube auch das ich mehr mit der fliege und mit ultraleichtem spinnzeug fischen werde.naja und eine rute auf grund am steg wärend des verweilens im hause ist sowieso ein muss:m
ich stell momentan neben den forellen gerne den döbeln nach...mit der käferfliege trocken...s geht scho,aber letztens war ein sehr netter älterer fliefifreak am wasser und hat mir ein wenig den doppelzug gezeigt..flux hat der auch schon 3 döbeln mit 40,45 und 47 gefangen....schöne drills..ich komm soweit ned raus.......der rollwurf klappt schon sehr gut.na ein kleines bacherl is scho was anderes als im meer mit schusskorb stehen:c
tim das wird fein werden,ich lad euch jetzt schon zu lecker fischessen in unsere hütte ein:mrob kocht...keine angst,kocht gut


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

#2  #h


----------



## rob (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

p.s.:die aitel hab ich am wochenende als ganzes an die welsbojenmontage gehängt:mschluss mit lustig für ai...ähh döbel.einer is gebissen wordennur leider ohne erfolg für uns
muss dich vorher noch unbedingt hallofonieren#h


----------



## Hummer (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Ein toller Bericht, der mich in meiner Absicht, die Fliegenrute dieses Jahr auf den Lofoten zu schwingen, nur bestärkt! :m

Ob Katfische wohl auf Fliege beißen??? 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

mit einem Muschelmuster? warum nicht. Am ehesten würde ich auf eine große Strandkrabbenimitation tippen.

Man kann auch sehr schöne große Tintenfische binden. Etwas Tintenfischlockstoff ran und ab dafür.


----------



## Bellyman (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Ich sag nur: GENIAL...... #v 

Das hat was.... nicht wahr????? #r 

Du hast mit deinem Bericht genau in mein wundes Fliegenfischerherz getroffen. :k 

....und ich muss noch bis Oktober warten....... #q 

Was meinst was erst eine Makrele an 5er oder 6 er Gerät veranstaltet.... #6 

Falls du mal jemanden für eine Tour suchst.......? #4


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Nachdem das mit unserem Trip an die dänische Au nicht geklappt hat kommen vielleicht ja mal so gemeinsam zum fischen #h


----------



## Thorbi (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Echt super genialer Bericht und wunderschöne Fotos!!!!

Nur noch geil.........

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## gofishing (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Klasse der Bericht mit super Bildern. #r 

Habt Ihr von hier gebucht?
Suche noch etwas für Ende September.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Wir haben bei Borks Ferienhäuser gebucht. Die anderen hatten leider nichts mehr in der Region.


----------



## FishHunterBLN (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

voll der hammer! ich bin begeistert!
toller bericht der "anderen art" und dazu noch ein geiles video - SUPER


----------



## gofishing (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, habe eben den Katalog online bestellt.
Einreisepapiere für den Hund werde ich erstmal in Angriff nehmen.

Ohne Deinen Bericht währe ich nie auf die Idee gekommen nach Norge zu fahren. Bin eben kein Pilkfan.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Klasse Ralph. Wenn du nochmal spezielle Fragen zum Flifi in Fjorden hast melde dich ruhig #h


----------



## steve71 (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Moin Tim, 

Ich habe Deinen Bericht erst heute entdeckt. Super geschrieben mit noch besseren Fotos! Astrein!#6

Bis demnächst 

Steve


----------



## Blenni (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Hallo, ganz feiner Bericht !!! Und Platte mit der Fliege ! Hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Schleuse (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Hallo Tim,
 sehr,sehr,sehr feiner Bericht und super Bilder:m#r

 Man, von so einer Tour träume ich ja... leider sind meine Angelkumpels alles eher Freunde des schweren Fischens#d, die Fliegenrute kennen die nur vom Sehen, ich bin da der einzige 'Snob'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Bei meiner nächsten Norgetour, leider frühstens 2005, weiß ich jedenfalls genau wie ich fische - die Pilkausrüstung nehme ich nur zur Tarnung mit, damit sie mich auch mitnehmen


----------



## Maddin (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

G.E.N.I.A.L !!  :k


----------



## fly-martin (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Hallo

Der Bericht von Tim wurde in Absprache auf meiner Homepage eingestellt - ich fänd es schade wenn er in der Versenkung verschwindet!

Ihr findet diese und weitere auf www.xxl-fishing.de unter der Rubrik "Berichte von Freunden".

 :b


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Das ist eine gute Idee !
Würde ich auch gerne machen, bin aber leider nicht rechtzeitig darauf gekommmen


----------



## Catcher_Dan (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Habe den Bericht erst jetzt gefunden! Besser spät als nie...so einen Bericht & derartige Bilder möchte man nicht verpassen.
Meinen allergrößten Respekt & sportliche Anerkennung!
DANKE!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine gute Idee !
> Würde ich auch gerne machen, bin aber leider nicht rechtzeitig darauf gekommmen




meinst du den Bericht auf deine Seite stellen? Wenn martin nix dagegen hat  ist es mir recht #h


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Martin...?


----------



## Bondex (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Super Bericht, da kommen Erinnerungen auf!!!
Ich glaub ich fahr auch bald wieder hin vielleicht Juli. Sind dann schon die Makrelen da? Das müßte auch geil abgehen an der 4er Rute!!!


----------



## Tisie (3. August 2006)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Hallo,

leider werden die Fotos im Bericht nicht mehr angezeigt. Gibt's den Bericht evtl. noch woanders (inkl. der Bilder) zu sehen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## marioschreiber (3. August 2006)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Hi Matthias !
Ich durfte den Bericht damals auch auf meine HP stellen.
Da kannst du ihn noch in voller Pracht sehen !

Klick hier : http://www.schreibermario.de/Tim.htm


----------



## Tisie (4. August 2006)

*AW: Ohne Pilker nach Norwegen…*

Vielen Dank, Mario! #6


----------

